# Fedora 9 Kein Ton



## A3000T (5. März 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen wieder einmal Fedora 9 installiert, weil ich meine gebrannte F10 CD nicht finden konnte und die Zeitschriften-CD, welche ich noch habe, nur über KDE verfügt. Wie dem auch sei, es funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur höre ich nix. Also las ich mich mal durchs Internet wo ich herausfand, das man in diesem Fall den Pulsetreiber deinstallieren sollte. Gesagt getan, half aber nix. Also Pulse wieder installiert und ihr erahnt es sicherlich schon, es funzt immer noch nicht. Die Dateien werden zwar abgespielt und angeblich sind sowohl die Audigy als auch das Pulsesystem verfügbar, aber ich hör einfach nix. Equalizer hüpft beim abspielen auch frohgemut vor sich hin, aber wie gesagt, sowohl aus den Boxen, als auch ausm Headset kommt nur Stille. Die Karte ist nicht defekt, unter WinXP Prof funktioniert der Ton einwandfrei. Onboardsound ist deaktiviert.

Folgende Konfiguration:

Pentium IV 3GHz
Asus P4P800-VM
1,5GB Ram
WD Caviar 6400AAKS (640GB)
Combolaufwerk 
SoundBlaster Audigy 2 (SB240)
Fedora 9
Windows XP Prof.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. März 2009)

Das Problem ist sehr simpel: Der Soundausgang steht auf digital, du hast aber nur analoge Boxen angeschlossen. Setzte einfach in der Lautstärkeregelung das Häkchen an der entsprechenden Stelle. Das hat mit Pulse nichts zu tun. (Auch wenn das in Fedora 9 noch Beta war, soweit ich weiß.)

PS: Einen Pentium 4 im Rechner aber einen Anti-AMD-Avatar. Du bist ein echter Fanboy. Der Athlon XP hat den P4 weggerockt und der Athlon 64 erst recht. Der P4 hat mit seinen "echten MHz" effektiv nur als Standheizung gedient. Aber zum Glück ist Intel ja vom Presskopf-Trip ab und es gibt wieder ernsthafte Konkurrenz für AMD.


----------



## A3000T (6. März 2009)

> PS: Einen Pentium 4 im Rechner aber einen Anti-AMD-Avatar. Du bist ein echter Fanboy. Der Athlon XP hat den P4 weggerockt und der Athlon 64 erst recht. Der P4 hat mit seinen "echten MHz" effektiv nur als Standheizung gedient. Aber zum Glück ist Intel ja vom Presskopf-Trip ab und es gibt wieder ernsthafte Konkurrenz für AMD.



1) Hab ich nen Northwood und keinen Pressschrott (und es ist mein Zweitrechner)
2) Sagen mir diverse Benchmarks da was anderes, wo mein P4 meist vor nem XP3200+ liegt
3) Siehe Signatur
4) Was hat das mit meiner Fragestellung zu tun?

Danke dennoch für den Tipp. Werd ich mal ausversuchen, auch wenn ich beim groben drüberblicken nichts gefunden habe was mir die Möglichkeit zum Digitalausgang geboten hätte. Na ja, danke jedenfalls.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. März 2009)

Sorry, der Kommentar musste sein. Habe an eine LANs gedacht, auf denen ich mal vergessen hatt, den CPU-Lüfter an zu machen und trotzdem alles lief. Als mir das aufgefallen ist ("Ach, deshalb ist meine CPU-Tempartur so hoch!") haben mich die Intel-Jünger ungläubig angeguckt und meinten, das sei doch normal. Sowas prägt. (Und mein Rechner war unter den Leistungsfähigsten.)

Hab mal nen Screenshot von besagtem Schalter gemacht (hängt an). Ein Mal in der XFCE-Lautstärkeregelung und ein Mal im "alsamixer" (im Terminal). In anderen Programmen muss der Schalter vielleicht erst in den Einstellungen sichtbar gemacht werden. Oder nimm halt "alsamixer", der sollte installiert sein.


----------



## A3000T (7. März 2009)

Hmm, also mein Nordwald liegt im IDLE bei 33°C, und das trotz (sehr leichter) Übertaktung. Aber die Pressköppe sind wirklich Schrott, da geb ich dir Recht. 

Wegen dem Sounddingens hab ich das Problem jetzt rabiat gelöst. Hab einfach auf Fedora 10 upgedatet und seither läuft auch der Ton und Rest wie er soll.  Danke dennoch.


----------

